# Young dog picking up birds??



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been training with a buddy that has a 9 month old golden that picks up bumbers great but as we've been introducing him to real birds we're noticing that he doesn't grab the bird, instead he gently picks the bird up by its feathers. As he runs back there are times when the feathers pull loose and the bird drops. How do we get him to put more of the bird in his mouth? We've moved to water were he seams to grab them only by the wing not the body is there any tips you guys may have. 
Thanks


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Force fetch birds.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

This dog has been force fetched and holds bummpers and birds forever. Like I mentioned he just doesn't seam to grab enough of the bird. Other than that he's great. I may not have mentioned the dog is only 9 months old so will this come with time? We run this dog at least twice per week with real birds and gunners up launchers, but have only started real birds maybe two minths ago.
Thanks,
Cut'em


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Try this,

Get another dog hes friendly with and send it when he almost gets to the bird, jealously is a powerful motivator with dogs, he will probably grab it securely when he sees the other dog coming


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds to me like the dog may not be "completely " FF alot of people think they have got the job done when in reality it'd not complete. Will the dog rush to pick up a bird from the ground when commanded fetch? Or are you saying it will hold a bird "forever" if you hold it out in front of him and command fetch, then reach for the bird? Im not saying the dog needs more pressure but it sounds like a sloppy hold, he is a young dog and it may get better with time and more exposure or it may get worse. I would work on it in the " yard" and get it fixed there befor threw more birds for him in the field. If you want to give him marks in the field stick with bumpers for now.

I work with a buddys golden a few times a week and she had the same problem, If she didn't have a tight grip on the bird i would purposly tap the bird out of her mouth and ear pinch while holding her back a bit, only took a few times and she tightend up her hold.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

get a lively bird for her to have to chase down and really lay into it to grab it. bird that fights back a little bit may be what it needs to get that hard grab drive down.


----------

